# I'm still having trouble with heat



## PrincessZebra (Jul 2, 2011)

It's super hot in Upstate NY right now, I have to keep Quillow in the basement where it's cooler. (Her play pen is her 'cage' right now) I freeze a ceramic tile and put it in there, but what else should I do? I know NO FANS! But...is there SOMETHING else I could do??? Thank you!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

You can use a fan as long as it is not blowing directly on her cage. An oscillating fan will help keep the air from being stagnant.


----------

